# question fearless



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

About a week ago I felt like I was becoming a narcissistic what it actually was doing was letting all my emotional out which at the time I thought I was doing the reverse so now what happened was I had epiphhnies that everything I did was because of me but then it faded away and now I'm.numb even more.numb then before.

Its like I can't to back to the place of where I was when experiencing heavy emotions case it was exhausting and I can't even try to think of it. How do I get tgianback. Anxiety depression all gone..
I should have talked to my parents when I had the chance bur I fucked IR up. Now I'm really narcisstic like and can't worry abput or want to change

Its like that was a test for me to get better or fail I faaled. I experienced my inner child..I wanted attention yet I thought Ir was something else. Now I can't even think of having ego I have no fears or what. I'm so disappointed. How do I reach it back


----------

